# Update on Screech



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

When Karl died a friend's friend took Screech. He really loves this cat. Now i find out that Tim is going to die within 6 months. My friend first told me that Tim's roommate was going to take Screech because his dog loves Screech. Now he might not. I know his kids will not take Screech

Gees. I worried so much finding this cat a home now this. I can't take him because i'm only supposed to have one cat and Screech needs to be a one cat only. It just upsets me so much. This cat loves people. He even on the first night living with Tim slept with him and has done so ever since.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Last year this and this year have been so hard for me. I lost Karl then I lost his cats Pete who i was supposed to have then Screech, then i lost my heart kitty Razzle and soon within this year i will lose Geets to kidney disease. I just care so much cats, any cat.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Tim and Screech. I've got my fingers crossed that you'll find a home. Perhaps Tim will have more than six months, these estimates are not always accurate, and you'll be able to find Screech another home.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

my sincerest sympathies to you and all the people and cats involved. i've often wondered about screech actually ever since your friend karl died. i also hope tim has a much longer life and a happy life as well with screech. you are an angel for helping them all. keeping you all in my thoughts and hope things work out best.


----------

